# Vegeterian



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy Tofu or Halumi Cheese as my daughter is staying with us and she is a vegeterian. Being as Portugal is a meat loving country I am finding it hard to feed her with a variety of meals.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most of major supermarkets have a veggie section, some better than others, there are even some restaurants, but where are you? as it makes a lot of difference to answer.


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

We are in Tomar. The supermarkets have a very limited amount of veggie options or alternatives (sweet potato, Tofu of Halumi Cheese) here or they have nothing at all. If anyone knows of a little hide away shop anywhere that may stock them that would be great. We have had success in the past, but this year we are having less luck in the area. Maybe a trip to Coimbre will help.


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

Here you may find, by location, some vegetarian restaurants. And like canoeman said, major supermarkets have those products you are looking for.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Continte/Modelo stock soya mince in various grades, bottled and vacumn packed tofu, various burgers, we did buy Halumi Cheese once but can get it in Spain but bit too far for you, don't know Tomar well enough for specific shopping, but Dolce Vita shopping centre at Coimbra has a Health Food/Veggie shop same level as Jumbo maybe you have in a local shopping mall?
Lidls are selling a vegiterian sausage at the moment. 
Tangeriana at Guimarães very good


----------



## borboleta (Apr 25, 2011)

In Dolce Vita Coimbra, the name of the shop is "Celeiro"


----------



## Moo1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your help.


----------

